# النظم الجديدة لتحسين أداء الفرامل



## sesem_m (23 أغسطس 2009)

*النظم الجديدة لتحسين أداء الفرامل*​ *New Systems to Enhance the Brake Performance*​ ​ نظام  توزيع قوة الفرامل إليكترونياً​  Electronic Brake-force Distribution (EBD)​ ​ هو نظام يعمل على تغيير مقدار قوة الفرامل المؤثرة على كل عجلة, بناء على حالة الطريق, السرعة, والحمل.. الخ. وغالباً ما يعمل مع نظام منع غلق العجلات, يمكن لنظام توزيع قوة الفرامل إليكترونيا من زيادة ضغط الفرامل لكل عجلة للحصول على أقصى قوة توقف مع المحافظة على التحكم في التوجيه. ​ في السيارات بدون هذا النظام عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل تتوزع قوة الفرملة حسب أبعاد نظام أجزاء الفرامل (الاسطوانة الرئيسية, اسطوانات العجل). ولكن في السيارات المجهزة بهذا النظام يتوزع ضغط الفرامل لكل عجلة حسب حالة الطريق (مقدار التلاصق) والحمل على العجلة. ​ في حالة الفرملة القصوى في خط مستقيم تقوم الفرامل بزيادة ضغط الفرامل على العجلات الأمامية عن العجلات الخلفية حتى لا يحدث غلق العجلات نتيجة انتقال جزء من الحمل من العجل الخلفي إلى العجل الأمامي بسبب الفرملة (الوزن المنقول أثناء الفرملة). في حالة الفرملة خلال التوجيه في المنعطفات, فإن النظام يقوم بتغيير قوة الفرملة من العجل الأيسر للأيمن للمحافظة على الاتزان. وكذلك يعمل في حالة وجود اختلاف في معامل التلاصق بالطريق تحت العجلات بتوزيع قوة الفرملة بما يتناسب مع مقدار التلاصق الموجود, للحصول على الفرملة المثالية. ​ ​ 




​ عند الفرملة يزداد الحمل على المحور الأمامي, فيزيد النظام قوة الفرملة على المحور الأمامي. ​ عند زيادة الحمل على المحور الخلفي​ يزيد النظام قوة الفرملة على المحور الخلفي​ ​ 



​ عند دخول السيارة منعطف وعند التأثير بالفرملة يزيد النظام القوة على العجلات الخارجية​ ​ ​ نظام الفرملة داخل المنعطف
Cornering Brake Control (CBC)​ ​ هذا النظام يعتبر تطوير وامتداد لنظام منع غلق العجلات. يعمل على توزيع قوة الفرامل على العجلات أثناء الفرملة القصوى داخل المنعطف, بحيث تظل السيارة في نفس الاتجاه المطلوب. ​ ​ ​ نظام المساعدة لفرامل الطوارئ​  Emergency Brake Assist (EBA)​ ​  نظام المساعدة لفرامل الطوارئ هو نظام أمان بالسيارة مصمم بحيث يضمن أقصى قدرة فرامل مستخدمة في حالة التوقف الطارئ (الفوري). عن طريق ملاحظة السرعة والضغط الذي يدفع به بدال الفرامل, يستطيع النظام يتوقع من أن السائق في محاولة لتوقيف السيارة في الحال.  وفي حالة أن البدال لم يدفع إلى أخر المشوار, يقوم النظام بتخطي ذلك ويضغط البدال لنهاية المشوار, حتى يتولى نظام منع غلق العجلات ABS السيطرة ويمنع غلق العجلات التي أغلقت.​ ​ بعض أنواع نظام المساعدة لفرامل الطوارئ, تعمل عن طريق حساس مركب على بدال البنزين وفي حالة رفع القدم فجأة عن بدال البنزين, يستشعر النظام أن هناك حالة طارئة, وعليه يعمل النظام إلى التأثير بقوة خفيفة على بدال الفرامل للتخلص من خلوص البدال وتكون الفرامل جاهزة للعمل عند وضع قدم السائق على بدال الفرامل وبهذا يتم اكتساب زمن يؤدي إلى تقيل مسافة التوقف بعدة أمتار, قد تكون هي الفرق بين الحياة والموت أو بين الحادث أو لا حادث أو الحادث البسيط والحادث الجسيم.​ ​ ​ نظام مساعدة الفرامل​  Brake Assist (BA or BAS)​ ​ هو نظام يتيع تقنية الفرامل الذي يزيد من قوة الفرامل في حالة الفرملة القصوى (الطوارئ). وتعتبر شركة ديملر- بنز أول من طبق هذا النظام, ونتيجة الأبحاث التي قامت بها الشركة, أن 90% من السائقين لا يقومون بالضغط على بدال الفرامل بالقوة اللازمة في حالة الطوارئ. ​ نظام مساعدة الفرامل يستشعر حالة فرملة الطوارئ عن طريق قياس سرعة الضغط على بدال الفرامل. في حالة وجود فرملة طوارئ يقوم النظام بزيادة الضغط للوصول إلى أقصى قوة فرامل لتعويض ضغط السائق بالقوة الغير مناسبة. هذا يؤدي إلى تقليل مسافة التوقف بمقدار 20% بناء على بعض الدراسات. ومنذ سنة 1988 أصبحت شركة مرسيدس أو شركة تقوم بجعل نظام مساعدة الفرامل من الأنظمة الأساسية (الغير اختيارية) في جميع الموديلات. ​ ​ 



​ طريقة عمل نظام مساعدة الفرامل​ ​ يتم زيادة الضغط عن طريق التحكم الهيدروليكية, أو عن طريق صمام كهربائي موجود داخل المؤازر (المؤازر الذكي  smart booster) فيقوم بفتح صمام الجو للمؤازر فيعمل على زيادة سريعة لضغط الفرامل بأقصى مؤازرة يمكن أن يوفرها المؤازر.​ ​ ​ نظام مساعدة الفرامل المتطور​  Brake Assist Plus (BAS Plus)​ ​ هو أحدث تقنية في هذا المجال, وهو يعتبر التصميم المتطور لنظام مساعدة الفرامل. هذا النظام يستخدم الرادار ليحسب مقدار قرب السيارات الأخرى؛ وفي حالة أن المسافة بين السيارات الأمامية والخلفية بدأت في التناقص أو أن معدل التناقص مرتفع, فإن النظام يبدأ بتحذير السائق. وفي حالة أن هناك حالة تصادم محتملة, فإن النظام يحسب مقدار قوة الفرامل المثالية المطلوبة لتفادي ذلك الحادث في جزء يسير من الثانية. وفي حالة بدأ السائق بوضع قدمه على بدال الفرامل- حتى بضغطه ضعيفة- يقوم النظام بضغط الفرامل بالقوة المثالية المطلوبة في الحال مجنبا حدوث تصادم (التصادم الوشيك). وقد أظهر وجود نظام مساعدة الفرامل المتطور تقليل حوادث التصادم من الخلف بشكل ملحوظ, وهو من الأنظمة المساعدة للسائق لتحسين سلامة الطرق. ​ ​ يمكن استخدام نظام مساعدة الفرامل المتطور مع أنظمة مساعدة السائق الأخرى مثل نظام ديسترونيك بلاس (Distronic plus) الذي يؤدي ذاتياً إلى تقليل سرعة السيارة, وإيقافها حسب حالة السير في الطريق. ​ ​ وسوف يصبح نظام مساعدة الفرامل من الأنظمة الإجبارية التي يجب أن تزود بها جميع السيارات بأوربا ابتداء من سنة 2009.​ ​ ​ نظام  التحكم الديناميكي (الحركي) للفرامل​  Dynamic Brake Control (DSC)​ ​ في حالة أن السائق يحاول توقيف السيارة في حالة طوارئ, فإن النظام يعجل من تفعيل الفرامل لتوفير أقصى فرملة في أقل مسافة. ​ تقوم الوحدة الإليكترونية بمقارنة قراءة الحساسات مع قيم مخزنه بالذاكرة, وتقوم بتفعيل النظام في حالة توفر الحالات التالية
- الضغط في الاسطوانة الرئيسية أكبر من 30 بار.​ - معدل زيادة الضغط اكبر من 6000 بار/ ثانية​ - سرعة السيارة أكثر من 3 ميل/ ساعة (حوالي 5 كيلومتر/ساعة)​ - السيارة لا تسير بالخلف ​ - أحدى العجلات أو أكثر لا تكون في حالة مدي عمل نظام منع غلق العجلات​ ​ في حالة توفر جميع هذا الحالات يعمل النظام. ويتوقف النظام عن العمل في حالة وصل سرعة السيارة إلى أقل من 3 ميل/ساعة أو أن السائق يرفع قدمه من على البدال. ​ ​ كما يقوم النظام بتوفير الاتزان للمركبة عن طريق التحكم بالفرامل والمحرك في عمل اتزان للسيارة داخل المنعطف. وكذلك يقوم بمنع انزلاق العجلات.​ ​ ​ ​ فرامل التثبيت الكهربائية ​  Electric Parking Brake​ ​ بدأ ظهور فرامل التثبيت الكهربائية في السيارات بمطلع هذا القرن, وقد تم استخدامه في العديد من السيارات الحديثة.​ هناك نوعين أساسين من فرامل التثبيت الكهربائية. بدلاً من استخدام الطريقة الميكانيكية, والتي تعمل عن طريق جذب السائق لكبل عن طريق ذراع (رافعة). في النوع الأول يقوم بهذه الوظيفة موتور كهربائي يقوم بجذب كبل فرامل التثبيت. والنوع الثاني الأكثر تطور هو استخدام موتور يتحكم فيه عن طريق وحدة الحاسب, متصل بسرج الفرامل لتفعيل فرامل التثبيت. ​  النظام سيتضمن بعض الصفات الأخرى مثل أن تعمل فرامل التثبيت ذاتياً عند توقف السيارة ثم تعتق الفرامل عند بداية الضغط على بدال البنزين. يمكن لسائق السيارة أبطال النظام أو تفعيله.​ بعض السيارات المزودة بناقل حركة أوتوماتيكي (ذاتي) يجهز بوسيلة عتق فرامل التثبيت. الموديلات اللاحقة تتطلب الضغط على بدال الفرامل حتى يمكن وضع ناقل الحركة من التثبيت لوضع الاختيار إلى الأمام أو إلى الخلف. وسبب التعديل بإضافة الحاجة إلى الضغط على بدال الفرامل قبل أجراء عملية النقل, هو تأمين السيارة من خطر وضع الناقل في وضع الحركة بطريق الخطأ. ​ ​ 
نظام الفرملة عن طريق الكبل​  Brake by wire ​ ​ الفرملة عن طريق الكبل هي طريقة جديدة لنقل القوة من بدال الفرامل إلى فرامل العجل. وهي ما تتم اليوم عن طريق النظام الهيدروليكي, أو بالنسبة للشاحنات عن طريق الهواء المضغوط. عن طريق الكبل تعني أن طريقة نقل القوة ستكون إليكترونيا (كهربائي) وليس ميكانيكيا. ​ وهي ما يطلق عليها التقنية المتعددة عن طريق الكبل x-by-wire وهي أن جميع أنظمة السيارة يسمح لها بأن تعمل عن طريق مكونات إليكترونية بدلا من الطريقة التقليدية الميكانيكية. ​ ويسمى النظام أيضاً الفرامل الكهرو- ميكانيكية electro-mechanical brakes (EMB), وتعبر أسهل في التصنيع, والصيانة, وأحسن للبيئة. ​  السيارة المجهزة بفرامل عن طريق الكبل, لها موتور كهربائي صغير بالقرب من العجلات الذي يقوم بتوليد ضغط الفرامل. ويتحكم في الموتور وحدات تحكم إليكترونية, تتصل ببدال الفرامل والتي تأخذ المدخلات لها عن طريق السائق. ​ لهذا النظام العديد من المميزات:​ - يكون له استجابة سريعة, تؤدي إلى تقليل مسافة التوقف, وتزيد من السلامة. ​ - حيث أنه لا يوجد أجزاء ميكانيكية بالنظام, فإن نظام الفرملة بالكبل, تعمل بمنتهى الهدوء. ولا يكون هناك اهتزازات للبدال مصاحبة لعمل نظام منع غلق العجلات.​ - يحتاج النظام إلى حيز أصغر, وهو ما يتيح لمصنعي السيارات التوفير في حجم الحيز بمقدمة السيارة.​ - النظام له وزن اقل, من وزن النظم التقليدية الأخرى.​ - صيانة النظام أسهل, من صيانة النظم التقليدية الأخرى.​ - ليس هناك تآكل من سائل الفرامل, وهذا يقلل من التأثير السيئ على البيئة. ​ ​ ​ نظام الفرملة بدون الكبل​  Brake by wireless​ ​ وهي أحدث صيحة في فرامل المستقبل, ستعمل الفرامل كما في حالة "الفرامل عن طريق الكبل", ولكن مع استبدال الكبل بإشارة مثل تقنية البلوتوث, بحيث يكون بدال الفرامل غير متصل بأي شيء غير وسيلة إرسال الإشارة, تصل الإشارة إلى الموتور الكهربائي عند فرامل العجل, فيقوم بتفعيل الفرامل. هذه الوسيلة سوف توفر الكثير من الأسلاك والكبلات الكهربائية. ​ وسوف تطبق هذه التقنية على جميع البدلات وعجل القيادة والمكيف.... الخ. ولن يكون هناك أي اتصال بين الكابينة والمحرك ونظام نقل الحركة والفرامل والأنوار. وسوف تتكون السيارة من جزئين, جزء سفلي به المحرك ونقل الحركة والعجل, والجزء الأخر الكابينة. وهنا يمكن رفع الكابينة من فوق الشاسية, وتركيب كابينة بلون أخر أو تصميم أخر. وبهذا يستطيع الشخص أن يكون لديه شاسية واحد, ولكن يمكن تحويل السيارة من سيارة عائلية, لسيارة الأنشطة الرياضية, لشاحنة صغيرة...... بتغيير الكابينة فقط, وبتكلفة قليلة!
​*J 2006*, www.thecartech.com 
د/ قاسم مراد *(تقنية السيارات) *​


----------



## احمد الحوت (23 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم والف شكر على الموضوع الجميل 
واريد ان اسئل ما هي المادة التي تصنع منها الفرامل 
والشكر الجزيل


----------



## sesem_m (24 أغسطس 2009)

*دائرة الفرامل*

يوجد انواع كثيرة من الفرامل وهي عبارة عن دائرة تتكون من اجزاء وكل جزء مصنوعة من مادة حضرتك تقصد اية في دائرة الفرامل

وهذه المكونات لفرامل هيدروليكية:
1.[font=&quot] [/font]* لمبة تحذير الفرامل*​ 2.[font=&quot] [/font] مؤازر التخلخل​ 3.[font=&quot] [/font]* خزان سائل الفرامل*​ 4.[font=&quot] [/font]*الاسطوانة الرئيسية *​ 5.[font=&quot] [/font]* أنابيب الفرامل*​ 6.[font=&quot] [/font]*لي الفرامل *​ 7.[font=&quot] [/font]*هوبات الفرامل*​ 8.[font=&quot] [/font]*أنابيب الفرامل*​ 9.[font=&quot] [/font]*كبلات فرامل التثبيت*​ 10.[font=&quot] [/font]*موازن فرامل التثبيت*​ 11.[font=&quot] [/font]*رافعة فرامل التثبيت*​ 12.[font=&quot] [/font]*بدال الفرامل*​ 13.[font=&quot] [/font]*صرة العجل *​ 14.[font=&quot] [/font]*الصمام المشترك*​ 15.[font=&quot] [/font]*مسامير العجل*​ 16.[font=&quot] [/font]*غطاء منع الأتربة*​ 17.[font=&quot] [/font]*قرص الفرامل*​ 18.[font=&quot] [/font]*سرج الفرامل*​ 19.[font=&quot] [/font]*مسمار نزف الهواء*​ 20.[font=&quot] [/font]*بنز الانزلاق*​ 21.[font=&quot] [/font]* بطانات الاحتكاك*​ 22.[font=&quot] [/font]*اسطوانة العجل*​ 23.[font=&quot] [/font]*لوح التثبيت*​ 24.[font=&quot] [/font]*حذاء الفرامل*​ 25.[font=&quot] [/font]*بنز تثبيت الحذاء*​ 26.[font=&quot] [/font]*ضابط خلوص الفرامل*​ 27.[font=&quot] [/font]*حذاء الفرامل*​ 28.[font=&quot] [/font]*نوابض إرجاع الحذاء*​


----------



## احمد الحوت (27 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام عليكم*



sesem_m قال:


> يوجد انواع كثيرة من الفرامل وهي عبارة عن دائرة تتكون من اجزاء وكل جزء مصنوعة من مادة حضرتك تقصد اية في دائرة الفرامل
> 
> وهذه المكونات لفرامل هيدروليكية:
> 
> ...


 سلام عليكم الله يرحمك ويرحم والديك على هذه المعلومات
والف شكر 
وقصدي الجزء الذي يضغط على الفلنجة (الدسك) من اي مادة يصنع
والسلام عليكم


----------



## sesem_m (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*مادة الفرامل او ما يسمي بتيل الفرامل*

- مادة الفرامل او ما يسمي بتيل الفرامل يتكون من عدة مواد يدخل عنصرالانتيمون كعنصر اساسي في تصنيعها
- كذلك مصفوفات المعادن المركبة (mmc’s) التى تحتوى على جزيئات صلبة تعطى أداء تشغيلى فائق و مقاومة للتأكل و عملية تقوية سبائك الالومنيوم بجزيئات سيراميك دقيقة تؤدى الى زيادة كبيرة فى امكانية استخدامها فى التطبيقات المقاومة للتأكل وإحدى هذه التطبيقات هى تطوير مصفوفة ألومنيوم مركبه (amc) لأقراص الفرامل والتى تتميز عن الحديد الزهر بتوصيل حرارى عالى و كثافة منخفضة و بالتالى وزنها أقل وأكثر صلابه من الفرامل المصنعة من الحديد الزهر و هذا يعطيها امكانية عالية لتقليل وزن منظومة الفرامل و تحسين معامل الاحتكاك و زيادة عمر التأكل لمكونات الفرامل.
-كما يوجد اقراص الفرامل المصنوعة من الحديد الزهر.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
واعتقد انه هيفيد ناس كتير
وانا من ضمنهم


----------



## الأبوهورى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس sesem_m

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة..

نظام الفرملة بدون الكبل​


Brake by wireless​

وهي أحدث صيحة في فرامل المستقبل, ستعمل الفرامل كما في حالة "الفرامل عن طريق الكبل", ولكن مع استبدال الكبل بإشارة مثل تقنية البلوتوث, بحيث يكون بدال الفرامل غير متصل بأي شيء غير وسيلة إرسال الإشارة, تصل الإشارة إلى الموتور الكهربائي عند فرامل العجل, فيقوم بتفعيل الفرامل. هذه الوسيلة سوف توفر الكثير من الأسلاك والكبلات الكهربائية. 
وسوف تطبق هذه التقنية على جميع البدلات وعجل القيادة والمكيف.... الخ. ولن يكون هناك أي اتصال بين الكابينة والمحرك ونظام نقل الحركة والفرامل والأنوار. وسوف تتكون السيارة من جزئين, جزء سفلي به المحرك ونقل الحركة والعجل, والجزء الأخر الكابينة. وهنا يمكن رفع الكابينة من فوق الشاسية, وتركيب كابينة بلون أخر أو تصميم أخر. وبهذا يستطيع الشخص أن يكون لديه شاسية واحد, ولكن يمكن تحويل السيارة من سيارة عائلية, لسيارة الأنشطة الرياضية, لشاحنة صغيرة...... بتغيير الكابينة فقط, وبتكلفة قليلة!​ 

*J 2006*, www.thecartech.com 

د/ قاسم مراد *(تقنية السيارات) *​ 


 بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك كل خير


----------



## bryar (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراللمعلومات ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## وائل عبده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اااااااااااااا


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا ووفقكم في دربكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الشرح الواضح والمرفق بالأشكال التوضيحية ، بارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت 

بارك الله فيك مهندس sesem_m

وفقك الله.


----------



## egole (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## رفعت سلطان (1 مارس 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
على المعلومات القيمة
رفعت سلطان


----------



## sesem_m (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لما فيه الخير والرشاد

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## sesem_m (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا علي ردودكم ووفقكم الله دائما للخير كله


----------



## sesem_m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت
> 
> بارك الله فيك مهندس sesem_m
> 
> وفقك الله.



وبارك الله فيكم دكتور محمد ونفعنا ونفع الامة بعلمك ووفقكم لما فيه الخير والرشاد واسعدكم في الدارين


----------



## black88star (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## 1414a (3 يونيو 2011)

جيد وزادك الله هدى


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

ربي بارك فيكم ويجازيكم بالمثل ان شاء الله واشكرك علي ردودكم ودعواتكم


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## wheebalazab (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

